# Possibly a faulty LCD panel?



## luketanti (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi all,
I have an AOC e2250Swda computer monitor that has a strange problem.
In the top left corner colours seem good but on the opposite side the colours seem more pinkish especially the blacks. Whites are good.

Is this a faulty panel of faulty driver?


----------

